# need a good crabmeat recipe



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

have a client giving me some crabmeat, thought I'd make a special dinner for the wife, crab cakes and maybe a quiche, or something else.

anyone got some good recipes?


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

altbier said:


> have a client giving me some crabmeat, thought I'd make a special dinner for the wife, crab cakes and maybe a quiche, or something else.
> 
> anyone got some good recipes?


Curried Crab

crabs - 2 nos
shallots - 6 nos
lemon grass - 2 stalks
tamarind - 2 tsps
boiling water - ½ cup
garlic - 3 cloves
fresh galangal or ginger - 1 tbsp
chilies, seeded - 2 or 3 nos
cshewnuts - 4 nos
turmeric powder - 1 tsp
coconut milk - 2 cups
oil - 2 tbsps
coriander leaves as required
pepper to taste
salt to taste

Clean and remove the hard shell of the crab. 
Break the big claws apart and gently crack them. 
Chop the shallots and lemon grass. 
Then add 2 tsps of tamarind in 1/2 cup boiling water. 
Chop the coriander leaves and keep aside. 
Grind the garlic, ginger, chilies, cashewnuts, turmeric powder, pepper and salt to a fine paste. 
Heat oil in a pan and fry this paste until you get a fragrant aroma. 
Then add the chopped shallots, lemon grass, crab pieces and coconut milk. 
Simmer on a low flame till the crab is cooked, then add the tamarind water. 
Remove from heat and serve in a big bowl. 
Garnish with chopped coriander leaves.

Maryland Crab Cakes

1 pound Maryland Crab meat 
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs 
1 large egg 
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
Margarine, butter, or oil for frying 
Remove all cartilage from crabmeat 
In a bowl, mix bread crumbs, eggs, mayonnaise and seasonings. 
Add crab meat and mix gently by thoroughly. If mixture is too dry, add a little more mayonnaise. Shape into 6 cakes. 
Cook cakes in a frying pan in just enough fat to prevent sticking until they are browned (about 5 minutes on each side).

And a pate I used on new years

Ingredients:
2 Female crabs
2 eggs
Mayonaisse (as desired)
1/2 tin Coconut Milk
1 1/2 teaspoon mustard powder
1/2 Finely diced onion
1 lemon

Prep:
boil the crabs and the egg in a broth consisting of water, salt and 1/4 lemon rind/zest. Once the egg is hardboiled remove it and leave the crab for another 10-15 minutes.
crack open the crab and remove all the meat into bowl. Add the rest of the ingredients and mix all together till you get a nice thick paste. Chop the lemon in half and squeeze the juice out into the mixture. Put into the fridge to cool down. 
Deco:
clean out crab shell to use as a serving bowl then choose a nice platter and decorate with lettuce leaves and sliced horseradish. You can now fill the shells with the mixture and garnish with mint.

Lovely to serve with tortillas or mini toasties and fresh cottage cheese.



I hope this helps.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I love this recipe, we've made it 4-5 times...
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_11320,00.html


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

try this one out:

http://seafood.allrecipes.com/az/88352.asp

or:

http://soup.allrecipes.com/az/87507.asp

we love them both!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks guys, i shall try to try them all!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

You might try Veal Oscar
check foodtv for many recipes


----------

